# Excel Randomization Help



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok, lets say I have 20 items in a row.  Is there any way to get Excel to randomly choose one of those items?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 17, 2009)

fill a column with random numbers, sort by that and pick the first one


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.ozgrid.com/Excel/excel-random-pick.htm


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 18, 2009)

Very nice, got it to work great!  I forgot about the rand function.


----------

